# Blazers Broadcast Themesong mp3 anyone?



## Fat_Lever (Feb 3, 2004)

Does anyone have a MP3 of the Blazers Broadcasting theme song? The old school one with the trumpet and funky breakdown? Or could you point me to a download of this?

thx,
Fat Lever


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Fat_Lever said:


> Does anyone have a MP3 of the Blazers Broadcasting theme song? The old school one with the trumpet and funky breakdown? Or could you point me to a download of this?
> 
> thx,
> Fat Lever


You give me a couple days, and I'll get it for you.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I have that actually.

But I have it at home,a nd not here. it's my ring tone actually.

If HCP can't get it for you, I can.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Hap said:


> it's my ring tone actually.


Noice!

I'd like that mp3, too.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey I want it to I'll PM my email address if anyone has her.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

yeah... get that ish hosted!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

tomorrow, I'm probably going to be back where I have it, so why don't those who want it PM me their email addresses, and I'll send it tomorrow (if I don't actually go back to where I have it, I'll tell you).


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Hap said:


> tomorrow, I'm probably going to be back at my secret undersea hideout, so why don't those who want it PM me their email addresses, and I'll send it tomorrow (if I don't actually go back to my secret undersea hideout, I'll tell you).


Atlantic or Pacific?

barfo


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

I'd love to have it too!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

It's sent (to 5 people). Along with a gift.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Anyone know how to make it a ringtone on an iphone (change it to a ringtone file on itunes)?


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

On a Mac or a PC?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Pc


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

B_&_B said:


> Pc


After some searching, it looks like for the PC, there's only pay software to do it:

http://www.efksoft.com/products/iphoneringtonemaker/index.htm

This one seems to be the cheapest. Since you sprung for an iPhone, I figure $15 isn't too too much. 

I can't watch Youtube videos at work, but this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBVl-vhJGR4

might have the information you need to do it yourself for free.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Do you have a card in your phone? thats the only way I did mine. Well, I went to one of those "free" sites and paid like 3 bucks on my bill for it.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Hap said:


> Do you have a card in your phone? thats the only way I did mine. Well, I went to one of those "free" sites and paid like 3 bucks on my bill for it.


I think AT&T doesn't let those work with the iPhone for some reason.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks Blazercaravan. I'll check those out when I get home.

The iphone does not have a sim card. The only way to add custom ringtones is by using itunes, and all they have available are certain songs that you can edit into a ringtone. You can edit/use whatever audio file you want.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

The iPhone does have a sim card, it's just embedded in the phone when you buy it.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks BC! It worked!


----------

